# You guys must go crazy!



## jrclen (Jul 10, 2007)

Mackie said:


> He said he went to school for electrical. It's a miracle the house hasn't burnt to the ground.


And fixing something like this can be a nightmare. You always wonder if you missed something that is going to start a fire despite your best efforts.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

jrclen said:


> And fixing something like this can be a nightmare. You always wonder if you missed something that is going to start a fire despite your best efforts.


Yup thats what I always worry about with everything too. Sure there is insurance. It still comes back to you and your name.


Dave


----------

